# 2 week wait and exercise... help!



## Mich_Ellie (May 18, 2014)

Hello all,

My IUI took place on the 08/09 so it has only been 1 day but I am desperate to go for a casual swim. Does anybody suggest that I wait a while or would it be ok?

Thanks in advance x


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Not sure how advice varies from ivf to IUI but I've just done walking, I too love swimming but waiting until I'm 12 weeks, mainly because if the risk of infection. Some ladies do carry on, I'm just over cautious. May be worth checking with your clinic? In my 2ww I followed the Zita guide and my acupuncturist which said just walking. Xx


----------



## dojiejo (Jul 2, 2013)

I had my first IUI a few weeks ago. I normally play Netball and do trampolining one night a week. I continued to play netball in my 2ww however I didn't do go to trampolining as no one could tell me if it was ok to do or not, everyone seems to suggest maybe not. As for swimming as with IVF, IUI they go through the cervix and because of this they suggest not to go swimming as slight increased risk of infection (like what teammomkey has said). Good luck for your 2ww.


----------

